

Microsoft plans 400% price increase for Windows 8 - Peroni
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2013/01/18/citing-momentum-microsoft-plans-500-price-increase-for-windows-8/

======
bdfh42
Pitching the retail price of Windows 8 at the same price you can buy a very
effective Chromebook has got to be good for one of the two businesses.

